# Who Has The Best Light Or Dark System



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been watching a Jin Jenner DVD on the Light and the Dark systems but it leaves many holes and many questions about both systems. 

I see he talks to a few fanciers who use either one system or the other, for the light its mostly Alex Bieche and John Sampson , both have made films explaining their systems only you can't get in touch with John Sampson anymore. Has anyone used the New and improved Alex Bieche system. He says it's for the working man but I wanted to see if it's worth the $75 before I order it. 

I see Vita King and Mike Ganus has a DVD on both Old and young bird with the dark system but I haven't heard anyone who has got and used his version. Anyone out there have an opinion on these tapes?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Rick Martis and John Sampson systems both good.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

klondike goldie said:


> Rick Martis and John Sampson systems both good.


Where and how does a person get there hands on a copy ?


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Rick Mardis has all his videos on his website.

http://vimeo.com/13210950


----------



## Cody_MFL (Jan 22, 2013)

The Sampson Brothers light system is a good one.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.sampsonbrothers.com/light_video.html


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

http://www.cbspigeon.com/p-65-young-bird-lighting-system.aspx


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Just ordered a copy from the John's wife. He has passed away but she still sells them because they still get calls. I have to send a bank check or money order first for $65. Then she'll send me the DVD.


----------

